

Show HN: InstaBAM - Find Instagram pictures around your current location - muratmutlu
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/instabam/id437615875?mt=8

======
muratmutlu
Hi all, just wanted to show you guys a app I made with my iOS developer friend
during some spare time in the evenings and weekends.

When Instagram launched their API we thought it would be really interesting to
see your location through the eyes of others so we made this pretty simple
application.

You can also like and follow people you find, plus there's a map view search
and freetext search too.

Would love to get some feedback, good and bad, it's still rough around the
edges but it was fun to make and learned quite a bit.

------
muratmutlu
Oh and we also made a Jquery Mobile version <http://www.instabam.com>

